# Heinz Baer - thread seemingly vanished



## paradoxguy (Nov 13, 2009)

I recall reading a very recent thread discussing Heinz Baer's friction with Luftwaffe commanders, including Goering, that seems to have disappeared abruptly. I tried searching for the thread with no success. Does anyone else recall this thread and know what happened to it?

On a related topic, does this word processor permit umlauts? I recall that the original thread poster spelled Baer's name correctly using umlauts over the "a", but I was unable to follow suit with this word processor.

Thanks,
PG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes you can use umlauts. The reason others did not use umlauts is because they did not feel like using the code to make umlauts. As you know english computers do not have the umlauts on the keyboards. Therefore Baer is correct when using a computer without umlauts.


----------

